# Egan Bernal training crash.



## Paulus (25 Jan 2022)

After crashing into a bus whilst out training, he sounds in a bad way. His season seems over before it has begun. 


BBC News - Egan Bernal: Ineos Grenadiers rider in intensive care after spinal surgery and other operations
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/cycling/60113862


----------



## cougie uk (25 Jan 2022)

Sounds like it will be a battle to recover from that let alone race - fingers crossed for a full recovery though.


----------



## alchurch (25 Jan 2022)

I knew he had taken a whack but did not realise it was that bad. A little trick he picked up from Froomie maybe, lets hope he can recover his old form at some stage


----------



## Cathryn (25 Jan 2022)

Sounds awful. Poor chap. Two awful crashes in a month (thinking of Amy Pieters). That's grim.


----------



## mjr (25 Jan 2022)

Surgery was described as successful on the TV news at lunchtime, but who knows what that means for his recovery?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2022)

Was Chris Froome driving the bus?


----------



## roadrash (25 Jan 2022)

doesnt sound good at all , i was hoping he could give rog and pog a battle in the tour , best wishes to bernal for a good recovery


----------



## Twilkes (25 Jan 2022)

Suggestions that he was head down on a TT bike, rode into the back of the parked bus, can't remember if this video shows the damage but the rear of it is very dented and he ain't a heavy rider.... (edit - some photos of the incident from 40-55s)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WB7WMB816D4


----------



## rualexander (25 Jan 2022)

Doesn't look like a TT bike from that video.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Jan 2022)

rualexander said:


> Doesn't look like a TT bike from that video.


i think the start is stock footage , at the scene looks like they are holding TT bikes?


----------



## rualexander (26 Jan 2022)

No, I'm talking about the bit where they are at the back of the bus and Bernal is lying on the ground, look like standard Ineos road bikes to me.


----------



## PMarkey (26 Jan 2022)

There is a mix of TT and road bikes at the back of the bus (around 56-58 seconds) though it's hard to say what Egan was on as it's pretty much trashed.


----------



## roadrash (26 Jan 2022)

To be honest I am more conerned about the rider than whether the reporter got the type of bike right


----------



## T4tomo (26 Jan 2022)

roadrash said:


> To be honest I am more conerned about the rider than whether the reporter got the type of bike right


Indeed, wishing him a full recovery, poor chap.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Feb 2022)

He was released from hospital yesterday

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1490387065808302084


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> He was released from hospital yesterday
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1490387065808302084




He is looking thin, needs a good slap up meal to put some meat on him 😉 Let’s hope he makes a decent recovery and still has a future in top level cycling.


----------



## Ian H (7 Feb 2022)

The father of a friend did the same thing on Saturday, into a parked van. Only, he died.


----------



## Rusty Nails (7 Feb 2022)

Ian H said:


> The father of a friend did the same thing on Saturday, into a parked van. Only, he died.


Happened to a colleague of mine years ago. Head down on a long flat road in the dusk and rode straight into a broken down lorry.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Feb 2022)

photo looks odd as i was expecting him to be in plaster ?
I wish him a speedy recovery but is his career over at the highest level now ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Feb 2022)

I was more fortunate as a teenager - I rode into the back of a parked Vauxhall Chevette. Frame and forks broken, and the back door of the car had to be replaced. I went right over the roof and off the front of the bonnet but nothing broken.


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Feb 2022)

Heal fast champ ! 

View: https://twitter.com/pelotonmagazine/status/1491866366374146049?t=yZ8vvGJxLImX8BHQUaZSdw&s=19


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Heal fast champ !
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/pelotonmagazine/status/1491866366374146049?t=yZ8vvGJxLImX8BHQUaZSdw&s=19



That is some door!


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> That is some door!


B and Q ?


----------



## yello (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> That is some door!


Nah, Bernal is just _very_ thin!

Tbh, given one of the prognosis (what is the plural?) that I read, I'm frankly amazed to see him up and walking at all this soon. Fingers crossed for him; if not to be back on the competitive circuit again then at least to be able to resume a normal life.


----------



## Peter Salt (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> That is some door!


Never mind the door itself; his door mat seems to be the wrong way around


----------



## rich p (11 Feb 2022)

Peter Salt said:


> Never mind the door itself; his door mat seems to be the wrong way around


And the lawn is in a shocking state...


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Feb 2022)

rich p said:


> And the lawn is in a shocking state...


First: We hope you get better Egan.
Second: We hope you get well enough to mow your lawn.
Oh yeah, and maybe ride your bike a bit too.


----------



## roadrash (12 Feb 2022)

two birds , one stone


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Feb 2022)

I doubt he will ever be the same. He will unlikely never compete at his previous heights. 

Alot like Froome in that respect, major injury never regain that peak form.

Maybe Chris is right about TT events on roads


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Feb 2022)

CXRAndy said:


> I doubt he will ever be the same. He will unlikely never compete at his previous heights.
> 
> Alot like Froome in that respect, major injury never regain that peak form.
> 
> Maybe Chris is right about TT events on roads


A lot younger than Froome....he'll be back !


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2022)

Progress 😁

View: https://twitter.com/sticky_bottle/status/1493995294173896707?t=mapehztUdoxfS3IJT3B_tg&s=19


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2022)

I was thinking that he looked remarkably unscathed... 



... but then we got the rear view!!! 


He looks like he has put weight on...  (No wonder they can race up mountains as fast as they do!)

Anyway - that's good news. I can't see the Tour de France being possible this year, but maybe the Vuelta?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Feb 2022)

ColinJ said:


> I was thinking that he looked remarkably unscathed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's optimistic that he'll race competitivly this year...but who knows.Hopefully he'll be back soon though.I enjoyed his racing last year he'll be missed !


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Mar 2022)

Back on his bike...good to see !


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2022)

I hope he's sorted his lawn out. You can't really see from that picture


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Mar 2022)

'La Gazzetta dello Sport' reports that Bernal's coach believes the Ineos Grenadiers star will be able to return to his former level and perhaps even race this year.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (12 Mar 2022)

Not much sweat to be seen. 
And that walking stick???
Staged photo maybe.


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Not much sweat to be seen.
> And that walking stick???
> Staged photo maybe.


What would be the purpose of that ? If you had any interest in him you'd know he uses his stick and doesn't shy away from his rehabilitation on social media.


----------



## cougie uk (12 Mar 2022)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> Not much sweat to be seen.
> And that walking stick???
> Staged photo maybe.


Of course it's staged. The camera didn't accidentally turn up and accidentally take a photo and post it. What an odd comment?


----------



## Arrowfoot (13 Mar 2022)

Wow that a remarkable recovery. Good for him. Despite the weeks I had a different picture in my mind.


----------



## Adam4868 (27 Mar 2022)

Wow ! 
View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1508120782853005315?t=455AYa06BO2d3xEe-GZvTA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2022)

Allways worth posting good news 😁

View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtips/status/1508222388227477507?t=zJjNi0Ye1prqcmgtuRIslA&s=19
From his Instagram....
“Happiest day of my life. After two months and 20 broken bones, here I am, and I can’t wait for more!!
See you on the roads lads 😁


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Allways worth posting good news 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cyclingtips/status/1508222388227477507?t=zJjNi0Ye1prqcmgtuRIslA&s=19
> From his Instagram....
> ...



I cut my little finger peeling the spuds and I'm having 3 weeks off the bike! These guiys are nails!!!!!!


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2022)

rich p said:


> I cut my little finger peeling the spuds and I'm having 3 weeks off the bike! These guiys are nails!!!!!!


You peel spuds yourself....how common 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Mar 2022)

Last one.... E/W for the Tour ? 

View: https://twitter.com/Eganbernal/status/1508517806828052481?t=Jg67kzSIUXBIK-X8sn6M4Q&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Apr 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/INEOSGrenadiers/status/1520375664637009920?t=QFFQENU-cIfUz8UB_tEurA&s=19


----------



## cougie uk (30 Apr 2022)

That's great to see. Just look how happy they both are.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Jun 2022)

Remarkable recovery.....can't wait to see him back ! 

View: https://twitter.com/ammattipyoraily/status/1534585662409691136?t=r_SO5qHko6V_V-1nPm3jog&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (4 Jul 2022)

Could he be aiming for the Vuelta ? 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/egan-bernal-moves-closer-to-comeback-with-andorra-altitude-camp/


----------



## Adam4868 (12 Jul 2022)

Looks like he's aiming for Lombardy in October.....see you there Egan ! 
https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/egan-bernal-almost-certain-to-miss-vuelta-a-espana/


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Looks like he's aiming for Lombardy in October.....see you there Egan !
> https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/egan-bernal-almost-certain-to-miss-vuelta-a-espana/



Whoo, buy him a San Miguel


or Corona or a pint of Birra Moretti or some Colombian marching pilsner!


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jul 2022)

Don't want to rush him....but come on Vuelta 😁

View: https://twitter.com/Eganbernal/status/1549418767133954048?t=QiXI9eAeuTn2tQTZPIb9fw&s=19


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Don't want to rush him....but come on Vuelta 😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Eganbernal/status/1549418767133954048?t=QiXI9eAeuTn2tQTZPIb9fw&s=19




I'm no cunning linguist. but Rome wasn't built in a day apparrently.
It would have been if it wasn't for the dodgy builders having such long lunch breaks and needing to go and build the Hanging Gardens of Babylon at the same time._.._
Bernal v Roglic in La Vuelta could be fun (plus Carapaz?)


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jul 2022)

Looking like hopefully Bernal will make a appearance at Vuelta a Burgos.Think it's around the 2/8.
They've said he won't ride any of the bigger races this year...really hope he can make it back to full fitness and we can have Pog v Vin v Bernal at the Tour next year 😁


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Jul 2022)

It seems mad after the accident and injuries he had,and to be fair I really hope they don't rush him ! But seems like he's definately on the mend 😁
https://cyclinguptodate.com/cycling/egan-bernal-close-to-racing-watts-in-andorran-training-ride


----------



## rich p (28 Jul 2022)

I thought I'd read that he was definitely not going to do the Vuelta but I may have imagined it


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Jul 2022)

rich p said:


> I thought I'd read that he was definitely not going to do the Vuelta but I may have imagined it


Yea me too,I doubt he's up to a three week race yet,even if he starts it !


----------



## Adam4868 (10 Aug 2022)

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1557261125804347392?t=dfbbhVO4MH7zSdLVUZMAgA&s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2022)

Egan back tomorrow ! 
We’re excited to announce that Egan has been added to our Tour of Denmark squad and he will return to the peloton tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_P (15 Aug 2022)

Woops (text below photo)- 
View: https://twitter.com/BBCSport/status/1559246043971088385


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

That would indeed be a miraculous recovery


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Aug 2022)

Promising...😁

View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1561621082108530689?t=df5T9x2zF2UFpmmdstJljQ&s=19


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Promising...😁
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1561621082108530689?t=df5T9x2zF2UFpmmdstJljQ&s=19




Oooh, you can meet him in Lombardy


----------



## Alex321 (25 Aug 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/cirogazzetta/status/1557261125804347392?t=dfbbhVO4MH7zSdLVUZMAgA&s=19




That option has materialized. He started the Deutschland tour today.


----------



## Adam4868 (7 Dec 2022)

Hopefully back to some sort of form for the Tour.

View: https://twitter.com/Eganbernal/status/1600489624446574593?t=yLYEDeKADxKjeQY_ggThew&s=19


----------



## rich p (8 Dec 2022)

Adam4868 said:


> Hopefully back to some sort of form for the Tour.
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/Eganbernal/status/1600489624446574593?t=yLYEDeKADxKjeQY_ggThew&s=19




That's wetter than Blackpool....


----------



## cougie uk (8 Dec 2022)

Well he's not going to be welcome on any club rides without any mudguards. No wonder the poor sod has to train alone.


----------



## Adam4868 (8 Dec 2022)

rich p said:


> That's wetter than Blackpool....


It's a balmy -1 today I'll have you know !


----------

